# 216 Days



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

To early Goose


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not currently up on Waterfowl laws but there were people "skybusting" an enormous(hundreds/thousands!) flock of Greater Canadian geese migrants trying to find some grain in the snow/ice encased ag area I live in Southern Portage cty over the past weekend! Is there some kind of "late" goose hunting now?? Just curious, thx.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm not currently up on Waterfowl laws but there were people "skybusting" an enormous(hundreds/thousands!) flock of Greater Canadian geese migrants trying to find some grain in the snow/ice encased ag area I live in Southern Portage cty over the past weekend! Is there some kind of "late" goose hunting now??


Yeah, there is. It goes for another week or 2. I'd love to get on those geese if I could get permission to hunt those fields! I mostly hunt by boat. I don't have any private land to waterfowl hunt on right now.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes goose season is still open till the 9th. for me. I do wish people would learn how to get the geese to come into range and what an effective shooting range is. I have plenty of fields to hunt but the boat broke and I had to spend too much money on it and had to quit for the year. The boats still not fixed I just hope it's done before fishing season.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From the sound of where the shots seemed to be coming from, I really think they were shooting from "back yards" or from field-adjacent property lines.(I could be wrong since the wind was really howling.) Haven't seen that many geese in years-def. migrants(here today, gone tomorrow)! I used to hunt waterfowl many years ago and the only geese we ever saw was the small "resident" groups occasionally.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

ducknut141 said:


> Yes goose season is still open till the 9th. for me. I do wish people would learn how to get the geese to come into range and what an effective shooting range is. I have plenty of fields to hunt but the boat broke and I had to spend too much money on it and had to quit for the year. The boats still not fixed I just hope it's done before fishing season.


I just got my 1st goose this year. I'm shocked at how hard they are to kill! Every one we hit required a follow up shot or a search and rescue except for 1. We didn't lose any, but 2 of them we didn't find until we were on our way back to the ramp. Have no idea how they eluded us, except for diving and swimming a long ways away. One of them couldn't even lift it's neck, but it still made it 400 yards down the shoreline without us noticing it! Our group only shot 6 or 7 total. 

I definitely understand the broken boat problems. I have 2 broken gas outboards right now. Fortunately, my boat is small enough that an electric motor will work. Goes really slow with 3 people and a load of decoys though! Have oars as a backup if I get desperate!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes a goose take allot to bring down. It does sound as though you are either using the wrong shot size choke tube combo or shooting at them to far away. We got about 75 this year and did not loose any and I am not sure but I can't remember chasing any but our average shot is 20 yards or less. I wish an electric motor would even move my duck boat. My 60 hp. is as low as I ever want to go anymore.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Well it's the first day of spring and we are down to 172 days. It's going to be here before i'm ready again.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm already ready! Fishing has stunk so bad for me...yesterday in the midst of a 6hr - 1 fish trip- I thought "Is it Hunting Season yet?" about 10 times


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I ask myself that every day. Now that my big boat is fixed I can focus on other stuff. I took my 9.9 for my Jon boat to Parma Marine to get repaired but after how good he was to me with the E-TEC I told him I didn't need it until mid August. Plenty of decoys to work on and buy before season that can't get here soon enough. 147 more days but who's counting.


----------

